
Poll: What Programming Language Do You Use for Server Side Web Development? - christophilus
This was asked ~450 days ago, curious if the numbers have shifted.
======
mindcrime
Groovy mainly, along with some Java.

------
aMayn
Perl (Mojolicious framework)

------
oblib
Perl

------
christophilus
Ruby

